# What annoys you the most about cell phones?



## Corey123 (Jun 21, 2007)

What are your most annoying pet peeves about cell phones? Come here and let everyone know.

Mine are as follows;

1. People who talk on cell phones while I'm in the theater trying to watch a movie.

2. Dropped calls due to a signal loss in certain areas.

3. Cities, towns or states that don't offer coverage and you're stuck being unable to talk to friends and family.

4. Those aggravating and annoying phone cards that force you to keep on buying them to keep your service on, or you'll end up getting cut off in the middle of a conversation. I'll NEVER go back to that ever again!!!

5. Not being able to use the cell phone while on or in the subway.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2007)

People who SHOUT when they are on their phone in a restaurant, or doctor's office, or whereever - GO OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!

If you are known to be one of those people that can't drive and talk at the same time just pull off the road instead of going 20 mph or sitting through a green light because you are too busy talking!


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 21, 2007)

SPAM texts.

need I say more?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> SPAM texts.
> 
> need I say more?



I was so surprised when I finally got one of those!!!!!!!!!!!  No, you don't need to say anything more!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> People who SHOUT when they are on their phone in a restaurant, or doctor's office, or whereever - GO OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you are known to be one of those people that can't drive and talk at the same time just pull off the road instead of going 20 mph or sitting through a green light because you are too busy talking!


 


That was another one!

If those drivers want to talk on cell phones while driving, then they don't need to be on the road!

Still another one - the latest craze, is sending text messages while driving!! Kids do this a lot!


----------



## Foodfiend (Jun 21, 2007)

People too busy yacking on the phone in the car and not moving when the light turns green.  

People who talk on the phone through-out their whole work shift without getting anything done.

And as said above people who don't turn the idiot things off while at a movie theatre.  It's getting too expensive to go see a movie when all you can hear on people's conversations on their cell phones.  And why go to a good or decent restaurant if all you're going to do is talk on the darn thing.  Really, you can't be enjoying the food, let alone behaving with courtesy towards your table companions when you're too busy carrying on a conversation with an unknown person on an 'idiot' phone.  You'd be better off staying at home.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 21, 2007)

All of the above.

But my biggest beef with them here in the UK is the dang kids that walk around playing music on them!   BLAH!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Folks walking around in stores with a Blue Tooth devices and yapping away.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 21, 2007)

> What annoys you the most about cell phones?


 The people who walk down the street talking on them, paying no attention to who or what is around them and presuming that no one else on the street has anywhere to go other than them....

AND motorists who talk on cell phones (even head sets, sorry to say) while they are driving, paying only secondary attention, if that, to traffic.  In Jersey City, even tho it's against the law to talk and drive, we even have bus drivers and cabbies who use their cell phones while they're transporting patrons.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> The people who walk down the street talking on them, paying no attention to who or what is around them and presuming that no one else on the street has anywhere to go other than them....


 
....And talking loud enough to be heard on the other side of the street!!!!


Ta daaaaaaa! Yes Miss Elf!


----------



## QSis (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a passionate subject for me.  I pretty much hate all cell phone use in public.  

But two pet peeves in particular:  I manage a retail hardware store, and homeowners ask me for help with their problems.  If their phone rings in the middle of troubleshooting the issue, and they ANSWER it instead of turning it off, I walk away.  And guess what?  The customers are totally oblivious to my leaving, and are fully engrossed in whatever the person on the phone is saying, even if it's "pick up a quart of milk for dinner".  So discourteous.

I believe that the person you are speaking face-to-face with deserves higher priority attention than the one calling on the phone (excepting emergencies, natch).

Also, cell phones at the beach.  To me, the beach is sacred ground, and chatting away on a cell phone is unforgivable.

Lee


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 21, 2007)

People chatting away like there is NO ONE around them, I don't need to hear about what you found on sale at Target or who is screwing around on who...STFU already!

I like the dude who re-invented the phone booth, booth, but no phone. Perfect for public space where others do not want to be annoyed by loud yappy people.


----------



## miniman (Jun 21, 2007)

I totally agree with those people who are talking to you and answer their phone without even a nod or apology for the interuption. I alos get very confused when someone walks past you talking thinking they are talking to me just to find they are on bluetooth and chatting to the mid air.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 21, 2007)

What annoys me most is that people think that they should have instantanious access to me all the freaking time. I turn mine off once in awhile. And unless it's an emergency kind of thing I may not return a call the minute I get the message. My choice, right? But boy oh boy, I have a couple friends that just get peeved about that. Makes me want to toss the dang thing off the deck.


Z


----------



## Zereh (Jun 21, 2007)

oh oh and I HATE when I'm in a restroom and someone starts yapping away...I always think they're talking to me. 

When I'm at work and someone has a phone up to their ear they don't get a drink from me until they're done. It's rude of them to make me stand there and stare at them until they are done when I have a bar full of other folks who are waiting and ready.


Z

Jeesh, I sound kinda crabby today. hehe


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 21, 2007)

Please, turn off your phones while you are in church. The last couple of Sundays, someones phone has gone off durning Mass. Please put it on vibrate if they need to get a hold of you!!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's another thing!

Even the ring tones of peoples' cell phone are annoying because they have them ring too loud!!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 21, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I like the dude who re-invented the phone booth, booth, but no phone. Perfect for public space where others do not want to be annoyed by loud yappy people.



Hooray!  Now Clark Kent will have a place again to make his transformation into Superman.  Long live the phone booth!!

Or, maybe, it should be called the non-phone booth.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 21, 2007)

*Own one*

I don't own one and simply for the fact that I see how upsetting they are to me.  If something annoys me why bother to annoy someone else?  I tried to make a call from a department store.  They told me no public phone in the store.  A customer offered her cell phone to me.  Did I feel out of touch?  

As you all said, the conversations are heard all over.  The neighbors across the street talk so loud I can hear them in the back yard.  What is it with the cell phone?  I really feel it is 'monkey see, monkey do'  It is really comical.  Now iPod or is it Apple coming out with something for $500.  Maybe it has something that will make the person speak lower in order to have conversation.  When I am in the grocery store the people who talk on the phones are shopping while t alking and it isn't about food.  Must people t alk constantly?  Is it a matter of security they need?  What a shame!  

As you all said the ones on the road at green lights are the worst! Rather sit and wait for a train than having someone ignoring the traffic light at my expense when it is 90 degrees and I don't have air conditioning.  I truly wish the person who thought of this would have the aggravation we do.  He probably doesn't even live here.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

being in the restaurant biz i hate anyone that uses them in my restaurant
i have posted signs for peeps to turn theirs to vibrate and limit the call duration to a minute or two or they will be asked to leave
nothing worse than being in a nice restaurant and being disturbed by someone else's ringtone or conversation


and i must say i will walk out on a date if she does not have the respect to only answer emergency calls
anything longer than a minute or two and i walk out
elisha cuthbert or claudia schiffer or whomever


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's what I don't like:

#1)  The instant contact with someone else.  Practically every day that I work, PeppA, my other half, starts calling my phone (which I leave in my locker) to see if I'm on my way home.  On days where I get out in the afternoon, I may want to go run some errands, or stop someplace and try to swing my metal detector, see some friends, etc.  Instead, she'll call me and insist that I come straight home.  There are times I either won't answer my phone, or just turn the darn thing off.

#2)  Contracts.  I can't stand them.  They're just a way for the company to pull more money out of you than you actually need to pay.

I use a pre-paid Boost Phone.  I buy, on average, one $20 airtime card once every two months.  That's $10/month for service, no contract, no extra fees if I can't afford more time, etc.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 21, 2007)

Guess Buck and I haven't joined the communication junkies.  We've had a TracFone for about 3 years and only use it if one or the other of us is away.  Otherwise it sits in a cabinet in the kitchen.  We spend about $6 per month and have almost 3 hours of unused minutes on it at the moment.

We consider our cell phone to be an emergency tool rather than an instrument of communication.  We enjoy a phone conversation as much as the next person, but we're not married to our telephone...cell or otherwise.

As a matter of fact, we turn off our phone at home when we go to bed.  If anyone needs to reach us in an emergency, we're easy to find.  Have been doing this for nearly 20 years with no problems.


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2007)

I work for one of the major cell phone companies and trust me, I have seen it all and what is worse, I truly hate the misuse of our product, but think it is one of the best inventions ever.

I hate to see 2 people out on a date or outing and one is sitting there or walking while the other is chatting on the phone to someone else... RUDE!!!

Loud talking, loud ringers, basic cell phone etiquette????

Seeing people so INVOLVED texting or whatever it is they are doing that they don't pay attention what they are doing.  

kids-bikes-cell phones..... BIG NO NO!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

i had one because i needed it for the hotel i worked for
as soon as i left the place the phone was in the toilet 
lol
i had so many dead batteries


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2007)

OH one other thing.... all those people who walk around all day with one of those do-hickeys stuck to their ear!!!  And they take a call and just start talking when you were talking to them!!!  ARGGGGHHH!!


----------



## Toots (Jun 21, 2007)

My cell phone beef - 

people carrying on conversations on their cells in the elevator with me
text messaging or talking while driving
talking in your cell phone in the grocery - it totaly ruins my happy zen grocery shopping time and ticks me off!


----------



## middie (Jun 21, 2007)

The dropped calls.

People talking on the phone in the theater/restaraunt etc...

People ignorig their kids 'cause they're too busy gabbing about
who said what about whom the night before.

Trying to wait on a customer who's too busy takling to tell you what 
they want when there's a line of other people behind them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2007)

My sister carries her cell phone everywhere but never turns it on because she wasn't expecting a call.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2007)

I really appreciate  those Dr.'s and Dentists' offices kindly requesting you to turn off your cell phone before the visit.  Can you imagine in the middle of a gyn exam or a dental procedure, a patient answering a phone?  In a juevenile traffic court in Houston, TX (my 16 year old daughter got caught speeding--duh-uh), one of the judges actually had the bailiff announce that if anyone's cell phone went off during the proceedings they would be held in contempt and spend a night in jail.  Never saw so many phones being whipped out and movement of fingers!!!!

A neighbor/cop told me of this safety procedure when driving with cell phone users behind you.  When the driver in front of you signals a turn or brake lights come on, you do the same, so that the potential cell phone user behind you sees you and will slow down, too, even if you really don't intend to turn left or right.  Then after the car makes its turn click off your signal.  At least I've never been rearended using this method.  And we know how many people are out there driving without insurance.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 22, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> I really appreciate  those Dr.'s and Dentists' offices kindly requesting you to turn off your cell phone before the visit.  Can you imagine in the middle of a gyn exam or a dental procedure, a patient answering a phone?  In a juevenile traffic court in Houston, TX (my 16 year old daughter got caught speeding--duh-uh), one of the judges actually had the bailiff announce that if anyone's cell phone went off during the proceedings they would be held in contempt and spend a night in jail.  Never saw so many phones being whipped out and movement of fingers!!!!
> 
> A neighbor/cop told me of this safety procedure when driving with cell phone users behind you.  When the driver in front of you signals a turn or brake lights come on, you do the same, so that the potential cell phone user behind you sees you and will slow down, too, even if you really don't intend to turn left or right.  Then after the car makes its turn click off your signal.  At least I've never been rearended using this method.  And we know how many people are out there driving without insurance.



You just reminded me of accident I had when my mother and i had been to Farmer's Market w/all wonderful produce in the back. 

We were on main highway and had to stop suddenly for construction project due to man holding sign to stop.  Evidently happened fairly quickly as when I applied my brakes, guy behind us didn't.  He admitted he had dropped his phone and reached down to get it.  I will never forget having to throw most of the produce away due to damage to the back.  

Just another reason I hate those phones.  Another reason to be stressed when driving.  If other driver isn't eating he is on the phone.


----------



## licia (Jun 22, 2007)

I've seen a couple of things lately that are very disturbing about cell phones. One ladies' ex had wired one with charging abilities to her car and knew everywhere she went and what she was doing. I think that was on dateline or a similar program. On the news this morning was a report about hackers being able to access your phone and send you nasty messages. I realize these things won't happen to most of us, but it is wise to know what is possible. Some of the things could be more than aggravating.


----------



## OnlineCooking (Jun 22, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> What are your most annoying pet peeves about cell phones? Come here and let everyone know.
> 
> Mine are as follows;
> 
> ...



I think you forgot one, Inexperienced drivers driving over the speed limit, not signalling and talking on the cell phone without a hands free device.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 22, 2007)

those bluetooth things are the wierdest to me.  Until I see the device hooked over their ear I think I'm witnessing a crazy person talking to himself/herself.

Sadly, getting more common now.  I guess they're handy when you need your hands free to text message or look up something on the internet on your other cell phone.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 22, 2007)

Cell phones don't bother me. It's the stupid people that are using them that do.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> those bluetooth things are the wierdest to me.  Until I see the device hooked over their ear I think I'm witnessing a crazy person talking to himself/herself.
> 
> Sadly, getting more common now.  I guess they're handy when you need your hands free to text message or look up something on the internet on your other cell phone.


Weird they may be but they also protect the user from radiation.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 22, 2007)

My dw and I bought one of those "family plans".  We find we're roaming out of our calling area _alot_.  But the fees are affordable.


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> I really appreciate those Dr.'s and Dentists' offices kindly requesting you to turn off your cell phone before the visit. Can you imagine in the middle of a gyn exam or a dental procedure, a patient answering a phone?


 
Believe it or not, my (former) doctor took a call on his cell during my doctor visit with him.... I was dumbfounded!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2007)

OnlineCooking said:
			
		

> I think you forgot one, Inexperienced drivers driving over the speed limit, not signalling and talking on the cell phone without a hands free device.


 


And how about those same drivers who will complain at you and b**** you out for THEIR stupidity, when THEY are the ones in the wrong for being on the cell phone while driving in the first place!!

True quam? Definitely not!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> I've seen a couple of things lately that are very disturbing about cell phones. One ladies' ex had wired one with charging abilities to her car and knew everywhere she went and what she was doing. I think that was on dateline or a similar program. On the news this morning was a report about hackers being able to access your phone and send you nasty messages. I realize these things won't happen to most of us, but it is wise to know what is possible. Some of the things could be more than aggravating.



This reminds me of how you know you are having a bad day - - - - When NBC Dateline News calls YOU for an interview - oy, those people NEVER give up!

KE:  Hello?

DNBC:  Hi, This is Christina from Dateline NBC News

KE:  Yea, right

DNBC:  Here's my number, please feel free to call me back for verification.

Phone Operator:  Hello, Dateline NBC

KE:  So, is there a Christina there?

DNBC:  Yes, she's one of the file producers, hold on please...

OY, it's a bad day!  lol


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2007)

"I'm Chris Hanson working with Dateline NBC, and we're doing a story on cell phone users who have no regards or respect for others when it comes to them using their cell phones.

If there is anything else that you want to say, we'd like to hear it. Otherwise, you're free to go."


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> "I'm Chris Hanson working with Dateline NBC, and we're doing a story on cell phone users who have no regards or respect for others when it comes to them using their cell phones."




LOL - I wish that was all the story was about!  And they would have to do a mini-series on the cell phone topic - not a one-hour or even two-hour special would work for this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> You just reminded me of accident I had when my mother and i had been to Farmer's Market w/all wonderful produce in the back.
> 
> We were on main highway and had to stop suddenly for construction project due to man holding sign to stop.  Evidently happened fairly quickly as when I applied my brakes, guy behind us didn't.  He admitted he had dropped his phone and reached down to get it.  I will never forget having to throw most of the produce away due to damage to the back.
> 
> Just another reason I hate those phones.  Another reason to be stressed when driving.  If other driver isn't eating he is on the phone.



I hear you, I hear you!


----------



## licia (Jun 23, 2007)

My dh was rearended in exactly the same way. A young single mother dropped her phone and was grasping for it and didn't see traffic had stopped. She reminded him so much of our grandaughter, he let her off with only about $300 and it cost over $1,000 to get his car repaired. He probably would have had something to say if the situation was the same except me in his place.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

That I don't have one!! DH stole it from me. LOL


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 23, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL - I wish that was all the story was about! And they would have to do a mini-series on the cell phone topic - not a one-hour or even two-hour special would work for this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


Actually, I got that most famous line from Dateline NBC - the part where Chris Hanson identifies himself and tells that to the men who show up at a staged house to try to hook up with underage minors for *** when they are about to leave.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

One of the worst things I hate about cellphones is when they don't work in an emergency!  I was in an airport in Mumbai (formerly known as Bombay) India when I arrived at 3am in the morning and the luggage area was knee deep in people back from the Hadj (sacred trip to Mecca) and I couldn't find a luggage carrier to save my life. Some of the people had taken 2-3 carriers for themselves and they had stuff piled to the ceiling! I had 5 huge suitcases as we were moving there. Hubby was waiting for me outside and I couldn't reach him to tell him what the problem was.  An hour went by as I frantically tried to call him over and over-----NOTHING.  Finally, I grabbed a very harassed baggage handler and told him that I would pay him $10 if he would get me a cart.  His eyes widened (they speak English in India) and off he went.  Now I had to wait 10 minutes but he finally did come back and he had a cart and a big smile on his face (who knows where he got it from). He also helped me load the suitcases onto the cart. Best $10 (my husband later told me that it was probably worth 2 weeks' salary there) I ever spent and I would have felt even better if I could have thrown the phone in the river for all the help I got.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 23, 2007)

Also, airlines won't let you use them in flight!

You're forced to either use them before the plane takes off or after it lands.


----------



## QSis (Jun 23, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Also, airlines won't let you use them in flight!
> 
> You're forced to either use them before the plane takes off or after it lands.


 
Thank HEAVENS for that!!   

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 24, 2007)

A lot of the pet peeves listed here are mine too, but I will tell about two specific incidences that highlight my two biggest cell phone pet peeves.

In the spring of 1996 I was at my daughter's high school choir banquet.  It was very nice--dinner, awards, special recognition for senior choir members.  One dad kept getting up from the table during the dinner and the awards part afterward and paced back and forth talking on his cell phone.  He might as well have stayed home because he totally ignored his daughter at a very important moment of her life.  

Another incident happened a few months ago.  I had to go in for a sonogram.  I was lying on the table half exposed (let's just say it was the "bikini top" area, lol) when the technician's phone rang.  She stood there over me taking a personal phone call (it sounded like it must have been her son) for 3 or 4 minutes.  When she was finished she never said so much as "Sorry about that."  She just went back to doing the sonogram.

My biggest pet peeve is people putting others in danger (driving, etc.) but these two were biggies for me.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2007)

people on busses chattering like we give a @#$% 'bout thier conversation- ughhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! a few- they're polite, others, though, you want to mention that they ought be polite & respect fellow patrons. & more.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 24, 2007)

They are disrupting the bee population.  I'm a gardener and this is not good for my garden.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 8, 2007)

This morning, a customer in the hotel restaurant had a phone call on his cell phone, and he was talking so **** loud that I wanted to ask him to lower his voice!

It's annoying and rude for anyone to do that!!


----------

